# Wood carved sign



## dutch45 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello, I'm a brand new member and looking forward to all the knowledge I'll garner from this site. 

I've been looking to hire a wood craver to help me get a wood sign made for the front of my property. Does anyone know a person (or person's) who might have this talent?

I live in Mid Michigan and would be willing to travel a realistic distance to get this done right...

I mocked-up a picture of what I'm envisioning. see attached:

Thanks for any help you can give me....

Dutch


----------



## crowboy (Feb 18, 2007)

Lotsa carvers out your way.go to www.chainsawsculptors.com to find one


----------

